

Flynn - Docker based Opensource PaaS needs $5000 today - macarthy12

Anyone know of a company(ies) that can make the difference?<p>They have $68,495 of $75,000 of the campaign<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;flynn.io<p>FYI - I&#x27;m not part of the Flynn team but like the project.
======
stigi
Well, I just chipped in 100$ myself 10 minutes ago and the site did not update
yet. Actually I'm not seeing any increase on the pledged sum over the last two
days... Now I wonder if they might have reached the goal already and the site
is just not updating.

~~~
Titanous
Thank you for your contribution!

The site is updated manually, so sometimes it takes a few hours for the number
to update if everyone is asleep.

~~~
stigi
Thanks! Good to know :)

------
munimkazia
I am about to throw in a small amount I can afford... But why do they have to
shut it down today itself? What's wrong with waiting for more time?

~~~
macarthy12
Not sure why it has a end date. Guess it is just the nature of those campaigns

------
sdoowpilihp
I threw in 25 bucks personally. I'd love to see this project become a reality.
Good luck!

------
stigi
I was just about to post on the same topic. I really hope to see this project
fly!

